# Tractors out



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

'68 S14, '71 S14, '73 S16.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like they are outside and ready to play! Looks like a couple still have their snowsuits on!


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

They're unstoppable machines. I've run them hard endlessly for years and they've always been very reliable. Any breaks have been small and pretty easy to repair.


----------

